# Earlex HV5500 HVLP Help



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have had this little gem for a little over a year now and I have been very happy so far with it…I started having some trouble yesterday with the lid leaking when I tipped it to spray…Droplets dripped onto my finish and it is now going to require some more finish.

Here is my question…When I take the lid off, I was expecting to see a gasket or washer and all I saw was a white ring inside the lid…is there supposed to be a gasket or washer to seal it tight? Any ideas?

If this is the way it is supposed to be, how can I stop it from leaking?

I know a lot of you guys are using this sprayer and I am also curious what you think is the best and easiest finish to spray? I am not opposed to ordering from the internet but I don't want to get something without hearing from the boys and girls that know it best.

Thanks for any advice in advance, I appreciate all your knowledge.

Grub


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't own a HV5500 but I've be spraying for 35years . I would suggest just using a standard cup gasket used on air paint guns available at auto paint supple store or just making one yourself from automotive gasket material. You might also contact Earlex


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I have the older 5000. That white ring under the gun is the gasket. I got a replacement kit here
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/spares-kit-for-earlex-spray-station-hv5xxx-hv6900-hvlp-sprayers.aspx


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks guys…I appreciate the help…I tried to make a gasket out of rubber and it worked for crap. The white ring is Attached and I am assuming that the gasket is free floating? I may have lost it when I was taking it apart if it is.

Thanks for the link to the repair kit,

Grub


----------

